# Best sand cap for dirted tank?



## electromango (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey guys!

What's a good black sand substrate for a dirted tank? Something that doesn't affect water chemistry, allows air and water circulation between the dirt and the water (not too fine/compact to suffocate roots or dirt), keeps dirt down and looks good? Any personal recommendations or suggestions? 
I heard about fluorite black sand but isn't that messy/dirty and sharp? What about Carribsea instant aquarium Tahitian moon gravel or Carribsea super naturals Tahitian moon sand?

Thanks!


----------



## electromango (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone use Petco black sand in their planted tanks? Does it provide good circulation or is it too fine/compact? Also does it get kicked up?


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Black diamond blasting sand from tractor supply.


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

electromango said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> What's a good black sand substrate for a dirted tank?
> I heard about fluorite black sand but isn't that messy/dirty and sharp?
> ...


Every one of these substrates has been used in planted tanks. I've seen the threads on them. They all have their pros/cons.

Search will fill in the gaps for you on each substrate. I too had the same questions. I ended up going with the Black Diamond (coal slag) in one of my tanks.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

medium grade black blasting sand.


----------



## electromango (Jul 22, 2015)

Would something like petco sand be considered fine sand/powdery or is it medium grained? Does it get kicked up easily and does it allow circulation between the soil and water (aerobic layer)?


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

The Black Diamond (medium) is what I have. I also have a bucket of petco black sand and the differences are dramatic. The sand is staying in the bucket, the coal slag went in the tank.

The PBS is super fine, so when filling or moving the sand around I got air bubbles and the sand granules adhered to the bubbles and floated, and I got sand bubbles at the top of my tank. Every time I would touch the substrate it would release more bubbles and floating sand. It looks really nice, but it was such a pain to work with.

I like the larger granule size of the medium grit blasting sand for planting and siphoning the tank. It mostly stays put without getting all sucked out of the tank.


----------



## electromango (Jul 22, 2015)

Isn't black diamond abrasive coal slag and not meant for getting wet/aquariums? It says it on the bag too...


----------



## Dc5 (Jul 6, 2015)

I like using pool filter sand to cap my dirt.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

electromango said:


> Isn't black diamond abrasive coal slag and not meant for getting wet/aquariums? It says it on the bag too...


People have been using it for years with no problem. Many member of the forum use it. It's too cheap not to use.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Patriot said:


> People have been using it for years with no problem. Many member of the forum use it. It's too cheap not to use.


 
+one.
I have 80 gal and 55 gal with black diamond in them for last five year's.
Cory's,pleco's,loaches, shrimp's and no issues.
Playsand would be my next choice for cheap sand but it ain't black.
Black diamond is about eight bucks for 50 lbs.in my neck of the wood's.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Monster Fish said:


> medium grade black blasting sand.


QFT.

Black Diamond Blasting Sand is a great cap because it is heavy. I have nearly 300 lbs of BDBS in my 75g. It cost me about $40 for the lot of it at my local Tractor Supply. Compare that to the $10 10lb bags of sand and the savings are unreal! 

I've used it for approximately a year without issues with cories and plants.


----------



## electromango (Jul 22, 2015)

What about petco black sand? Black diamond suppliers are too far away...would petco black sand work without any bad effects like anaerobic pockets/compacting/getting kicked up/ no air flow?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Well then just go with the petco black sand.
Anaerobic pocket's can be addressed by not making depth greater than four inches,poking the sand if you like,and or employing snail's to sift through the sand's first few centimeter's thereby preventing the hydrogen sulphide boogey man.
Nearly all substrates will compact over time.
Plant's can transport oxygen to their root's and this fact also negates the hydrogen sulphide from becoming an issue for most with good number of plant's.
Ton's of folk's use sand without issues.


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

roadmaster said:


> Well then just go with the petco black sand.
> Anaerobic pocket's can be addressed by not making depth greater than four inches,poking the sand if you like,and or employing snail's to sift through the sand's first few centimeter's thereby preventing the hydrogen sulphide boogey man.
> Nearly all substrates will compact over time.
> Plant's can transport oxygen to their root's and this fact also negates the hydrogen sulphide from becoming an issue for most with good number of plant's.
> Ton's of folk's use sand without issues.


+1



electromango said:


> What about petco black sand? Black diamond suppliers are too far away...would petco black sand work without any bad effects like anaerobic pockets/compacting/getting kicked up/ no air flow?


Sounds like that's what you want to use. So go forth and use it.


----------

